# Sony 42W900B vs LG 42LB6500



## rishisab (Sep 29, 2014)

Guys, i want to get a 42inch Full HD LED Smart TV with passive 3d (thats why i skipped Samsung 40F6400) technology.

I have zeroed down on the above 2 models, and now on comparing the respective features of both, i am really confused about which one to go for..

Sony 42W900B is available at 79K and comes with a 200HZ (Sony claims 400HZ) refresh rate, inbuilt camera and One Flick Remote. Also, they are providing a blue-ray player along with the TV (as diwali offer)

On the other hand, LG 42LB6500 is available at 70K and comes with an IPS screen and dual play feature. Also they are providing a blue ray player, rotating stand, magic remote and extended warranty (as diwali offer)

Now, some people are saying that Sony's picture quality is not as great as LG. Also, watching a movie on it looks like Soap Opera (as the refresh rate is too high).. Also, some people are saying that Sony's UI is a big bore and it doesn't even play movies from HDD. I have seen both the television and i found the picture quality similar. But i can't help but admire the sheer beauty of Sony (LG is not bad, too)..

So, i am very confused. And that is why i want you guys to please help me out with my confusion.....


----------



## Minion (Oct 1, 2014)

The Sony model you mentioned above doesn't use passive but active 3D.I will choose LG above Sony due to passive 3D and dual play.



LG has better smart feature than Sony.


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 1, 2014)

Go for LG


----------



## $hadow (Oct 1, 2014)

+1 to LG


----------



## Gollum (Oct 2, 2014)

rishisab said:


> Guys, i want to get a 42inch Full HD LED Smart TV with passive 3d (thats why i skipped Samsung 40F6400) technology.
> 
> I have zeroed down on the above 2 models, and now on comparing the respective features of both, i am really confused about which one to go for..
> 
> ...



In LG as well you will get the hindi serial effect 
But you can Disable LG TruMotion in the settings>Picture option to get rid og it.
LG also has Real Cinema 24p feature that can even convert native 50fps tv content to movie mode making even Soap Operas look like movies lol.

I bought LG42LB5610 less than a week ago.
I suggest you to log a product purchase enquiry at the link below. Someone from LG will call you and you will get a discount along with the diwali offers. Win win for you 
LG Annual Maintenance Contract

they may take upto 48hours to respond.

PS: you also get a discount coupon when you submit your inquiry. 
Dont forget to mention your selected model number


----------



## devx (Oct 3, 2014)

If you need "paisa wasool" item than LG 42LB6500 or 6700:

- Nice picture clarity, top of line the display and deep black levels are above avg.
- wonderful PASSIVE 3D exp. @70k
- web OS is the revolution in smart TV's
- Smart magic remote is awesome
- battery free 3D glasses (quantity = 4)
- low input lag (good for gaming)
 -supports several formats 



Gollum said:


> I bought LG42LB5610 less than a week ago.
> I suggest you to log a product purchase enquiry at the link below. Someone from LG will call you and you will get a discount along with the diwali offers. Win win for you
> LG Annual Maintenance Contract
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.


----------



## apat2014 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi Rishisab,

I also have the same confusion as you have. However, I have few points to make regarding this:

1. LG 42lb6500 is at the price of 63990/- in ezone stores. So, if you decide to get one then that is the price to beat because they are also giving that Future group free shopping offer based on the money spent along with all the Diwali Offers which LG has (which you have already  mentioned).

2. Somebody said on this thread that Sony has active 3D in 42w900b then that is wrong information. This model of Sony has passive 3D only. So, that way both LG and Sony are same.

3. What Sony is offering extra is that they are providing the skype camera along with the model which LG doesn't. Also, Sony provides both type of remotes while LG provides only Magic remote. It is something else, whether that matter's or not to any individual.

4. Sound quality is one where Sony beats LG hands down for the models which we are considering here. Sony has long duct speakers whose quality is lot better than LG. This model of LG has only 2 channel audio while the one 42LB6700 atleast have 2.1 channel audio but then it costs about 8000/- more atleast.

5. Picture quality is also where Sony is lot better than LG for the models we are considering here.

6. LG Blu ray DVD player can play 3D movies as well while the Blu ray DVD player offered with Sony is a normal one. Also, LG is providing 2 more 3D glasses which Sony doesn't. This means that LG is providing 4 set of 3D glasses while Sony is provding only 2. 

7. I found LG 3D quality better than Sony which was strange but that is what I found. I checked at 2 different stores but I felt that LG was better than Sony here.

8. It seems LG WebOS and its offerings are better than Sony SEN but I have no way to check this independently till I own one. 

9. Price wise the difference is about 16000/- at ezone store where LG 42LB6500 is offered at 64000/- approx. while 42w900b of Sony is offered at 79900/- approx.

Having mentioned all of the above I am not able to make the decision either. Only thing is that if one will watch normal TV (not 3D and not too much of web surfing and other things) then Sony looks better. Also, the price difference is a lot so if one can get Sony one cheaper than the above mentioned price then that may be a better proposition.

Did you observe or know any other differences?


----------



## seamon (Oct 3, 2014)

*www.sony.co.in/product/kdl-42w900b
Under specs it says that 3D glasses model is TDG-500P.
Those are Passive 3D glasses.
Sony eSupport - TDG-500P - Support

Lol who said Sony's picture quality is bad? It's the best among its competitors period. Sony Triluminos is much more than a gimmick. It truly is amazing. 
PS:Source:I had personally gone on an outing to compare TVs.


----------



## Minion (Oct 3, 2014)

^Sony Triluminous is just a filter whats great about it.


----------



## seamon (Oct 3, 2014)

Minion said:


> ^Sony Triluminous is just a filter whats great about it.



It increases color gamut to 72% which greatly improves color reproduction.


----------



## ume530 (Oct 4, 2014)

How about the LG 42LB750T, the rate is same as Sony 42W900B. Yesterday i enquired in 3 shops reliance digital, pai and giria's all the shop they are telling to buy sony


----------



## rishisab (Oct 28, 2014)

First of all, thank you so much for your views guys!  It means a lot.. but the confusion, unfortunately, has increased manifold. 

I am getting Sony 42W900b at 75K plus a BluRay Player plus 2 3D glasses (passive) and One Flick Remote... Now, the thing is (according to your views) that the picture quality of Sony is much better than LG, but the 3d content is better on LG? right?

All the shops here are telling me to go for Sony, with the trademark line.. Sony ka jawaab nahi.. 

On the other hand, most of the people here are telling me to go for LG as Sony's OS is bad.. 3d is bad.. some are even saying that the picture quality is also not up to the mark.. So, i am extremely confused...

---------

I want to go for Sony as it looks killer, whereas LG looks plasticy.. but LG has Dual Play thing, which looks good.. LG OS is much better, i agree.. The blu-ray player has 3d movie playback.. which is also good...

Both the TV costs similar.. so if i was getting LG at a cheaper price (5-6K cheaper), i would have gone for it.. plus, most of the retailers are asking me to go for Sony. 

----------

I will zero down between Sony 42W900 and LG 42LB6700.. Sony is 6-7K dearer than LG, but also has better motion rate, better looks and Inbuilty camera.. But still, i would be waiting for your views.


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 29, 2014)

rishisab said:


> First of all, thank you so much for your views guys!  It means a lot.. but the confusion, unfortunately, has increased manifold.
> 
> I am getting Sony 42W900b at 75K plus a BluRay Player plus 2 3D glasses (passive) and One Flick Remote... Now, the thing is (according to your views) that the picture quality of Sony is much better than LG, but the 3d content is better on LG? right?
> 
> ...



dude i just got 42LB6500 and the picture quality is at par with Sony. Sony's colors look more bright if you are watching it for few mins, but if you watch the picture for like an 30 mins or so you might get an headache due to, too much luminescence. I got 42lb6500 for 60K with 3d blu-ray player at Noida. so try a bargain you might get it at a lower price. Rest is upto you. and yes the WebOS is great.


----------



## seamon (Oct 29, 2014)

prateek_san said:


> dude i just got 42LB6500 and the picture quality is at par with Sony. Sony's colors look more bright if you are watching it for few mins, but if you watch the picture for like an 30 mins or so you might get an headache due to, too much luminescence. I got 42lb6500 for 60K with 3d blu-ray player at Noida. so try a bargain you might get it at a lower price. Rest is upto you. and yes the WebOS is great.



 

There is setting to decrease the brightness in Sony TVs.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> There is setting to decrease the brightness in Sony TVs.



Both the TV's are at par. in PQ
If you are looking for Media playback, then you should go with LG as it has a wide roster fo supported video formats and supports 2TB NTFS Hard Drive


----------



## prateek_san (Oct 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> There is setting to decrease the brightness in Sony TVs.



Man are you just trying to be funny or you actually are ...
even if you lower down the brightness and contrast still the colors are bright. had that checked before purchasing.


----------



## seamon (Oct 29, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Both the TV's are at par. in PQ
> If you are looking for Media playback, then you should go with LG as it has a wide roster fo supported video formats and supports 2TB NTFS Hard Drive





prateek_san said:


> Man are you just trying to be funny or you actually are ...
> even if you lower down the brightness and contrast still the colors are bright. had that checked before purchasing.



Even I had gone for a field trip.
Sony Trimunos is no match for pathetic LG PQ.
Sony is simply amazing.
LG PQ made my eyes bleed.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> Even I had gone for a field trip.
> Sony Trimunos is no match for pathetic LG PQ.
> Sony is simply amazing.
> LG PQ made my eyes bleed.



Thank you so much for the information.


----------



## seamon (Oct 29, 2014)

Gollum said:


> Thank you so much for the information.



Welcome.


----------



## rishisab (Oct 29, 2014)

Allright, then i am finally going with Sony 42W900B.. I hope it plays MKV and MP4 formats using HDD?

If Sony does that well, i am not thinking twice before purchasing it.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 29, 2014)

rishisab said:


> Allright, then i am finally going with Sony 42W900B.. I hope it plays MKV and MP4 formats using HDD?
> 
> If Sony does that well, i am not thinking twice before purchasing it.


Do take a Hard Drive to the shop so that you can test and not regret later.


----------



## Minion (Oct 29, 2014)

rishisab said:


> Allright, then i am finally going with Sony 42W900B.. I hope it plays MKV and MP4 formats using HDD?
> 
> If Sony does that well, i am not thinking twice before purchasing it.



I am not sure but I don't think Sony will able to play MKV.

- - - Updated - - -



rishisab said:


> I will zero down between Sony 42W900 and LG 42LB6700.. Sony is 6-7K dearer than LG, but also has better motion rate, better looks and Inbuilty camera.. But still, i would be waiting for your views.



If are getting this tv for 3D movies I will strongly suggest you to go with LG.

- - - Updated - - -



prateek_san said:


> dude i just got 42LB6500 and the picture quality is at par with Sony. Sony's colors look more bright if you are watching it for few mins, but if you watch the picture for like an 30 mins or so you might get an headache due to, too much luminescence. I got 42lb6500 for 60K with 3d blu-ray player at Noida. so try a bargain you might get it at a lower price. Rest is upto you. and yes the WebOS is great.



You can easily decrease backlit from setting so not an issue.


----------



## rishisab (Oct 31, 2014)

watched both the models side by side (w900b and lb6700) at ezoneonline.. and i was so confused that i couldn't take the decision and it was the last day today (of the ezone offer)  

Anyways, the picture quality of both the TVs is almost similar.. They were running their own demo content (as there was no cable connection there) and Sony's content was very bright... However, the build quality of Sony is much better and it looks better in comparison to LG. However, you can get shocks (electricity shocks) while touching its bezels.. i guess they are made of metal.. 

The WEBOS of LG was way better than Sony. Viewing angles of LG were better.

But, i found the 3d better on Sony (as it was not breaking).. But they didn't play the same 3D video on both the TVs so i can't say it for sure.. 

The guys, there, told me to go for Sony. Even my parents said the trademark line "Beta Sony sabse acha".. But i dont know.. why i didnt go for it..

The dealers there asked me to purchase 47W950A for 89K (without cam and with active 3D).. It was a discontinued model so i didnt go for it  

So, like my post, i am very confused and frustrated right now.. Isse acha to seedha jaao and koi bhi TV utha laao yaar.. Itna magaj khaapane main koi faayida nahi..

As far as accessories go, Sony comes with a Skype Cam, Blu Ray player, 2 3D glasses and 1 one flick remote... On the other hand, LG provides a 3D Blu Ray player, 1 year additional warranty, 4 3D glasses, 1 magic remote, 1 Swivel Stand... 

But still, like i said, i am very confused.. So, tell me guys..... konsa TV loon yaar.. aise to koi decision nahi hoga..


----------



## $hadow (Oct 31, 2014)

Your best bet was to check out the TV personally and then decide it is now up to you to get that which you like most.


----------



## rishisab (Oct 31, 2014)

Then i guess i will go with Sony (can't get wrong with a Sony, right  )


----------



## $hadow (Nov 1, 2014)

rishisab said:


> Then i guess i will go with Sony (can't get wrong with a Sony, right  )



Sony is always a safe bet.


----------



## seamon (Nov 1, 2014)

rishisab said:


> Then i guess i will go with Sony (can't get wrong with a Sony, right  )



Good Decision. Go for it.


----------



## goldsmit409 (Feb 25, 2015)

hi [MENTION=262060]rishisab[/MENTION] did you get it? i am in the same situation now 
any reviews?


----------

